# 135G Now Properly Planted!



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Several pictures with all of the plants minus one large sword I am going to add from my 55G when it gets broken down. Enjoy!


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Yay plants! I need to start ordering some. There isn't much of a selection at my lfs. I'm looking at making a CO2 system myself. Always need a project. Thanks for the pictures.

Edit: Can't wait to see those silver dollars grow out.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks awesome. You've done a great job.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

those silver dollars are gonna make a salad of your plants haha

looks good tho!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

justin's right...but it looks nice for now!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ditto Justin and Julie:

At 2.5" to 3" the SD's will turn several of those very nice looking plants into stalks.

TR


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

That white/black round rock...where'd you get that? haha


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

talon4show said:


> That white/black round rock...where'd you get that? haha


All of the rocks came from the Atlantic Ocean on the coast of Maine. I boiled them all before adding to the tank as well to get all the dirt and salt out of them.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

The tank looks good and it will look even better once those plants grow out... but I agree with the above on the Silver Dollars. They really love plants.


----------

